# Magura Durin weight and pics



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

Just weighed the Durin MD100R - 1464gms with uncut steerer.

Sorry for poor quality of pics, had to use the work cam.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

wow that is rare. Under claimed weights

100 or 80mm travel, 1480 oder 1450 grams

http://www.magura.com/7thsenseCMS/index.php?id=95&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=208&tx_ttnews[backPid]=94&L=1


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Is that the weight with the "poploc" and cable?

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Without Poploc and cable ....*

Sorry I didn't enquire about the remote lockout, the weight posted is fork only, no cable and remote lockout.


----------



## ckunstadt (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it yours?
please try it out!


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Sorry not mine*

The local New Zealand distributor just got them in, I'm consider an 80mm version, along with R7 MRD Abs or the new SID to replace my F80X wich comes in at 1596 gms with cut steerer.


----------



## onespeedfreak (Sep 30, 2006)

i just got one a couple of weeks ago. didn't weigh it but it feels pretty light. anyway, this fork is very stiff steering wise. minimal adjustments (air pressure, rebound, and lockout) but a really smooth feel.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Excellent, one of those will look great on the front of my new Jamis frame


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

I've weighted one last week, a 80mm version without the remote, and that one was also 1446 grams!! So pretty light for a damn stiff fork!


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

I've got a 100mm I'm posting in the classifieds next week, if anyone's interested. It's been ridden ~7 times, I just need a 120mm fork for next year. Great fork though, and really light for a 32mm stanchion.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

tommyrod74 said:


> I've got a 100mm I'm posting in the classifieds next week, if anyone's interested. It's been ridden ~7 times, I just need a 120mm fork for next year. Great fork though, and really light for a 32mm stanchion.


I'm interested, PM me a price


----------



## Rapier (Feb 15, 2006)

Next Tuesday I will put one of those 100 mms durin on my 2005 Epic S-Works...

I will tell you first impresions on weekend


----------



## therollex (Oct 21, 2005)

Hows that Durin performing in New Zealand? I'm in Wellington and contemplating a Durin over a Fox 32. Any issues or servicing problems with the Durin?


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Not had a chance yet*

it's here, but not had a chance to pick it up. I'm in Wellington too so PM or email me to hook up.


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*MD80R 1446gm*

After seeing weights of the new SID I thought I'd give this a go, 1446gm with uncut steerer and not remote lockout.

Note: an 80mm version with canti and disk mounts is 1480gms.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is a MD80R with canti bosses, uncut steerer, straight out of the box, and out of the plastic bag and onto the scale. The Store shipped me the wrong fork. I ordered a disc only. Hopefully the replacement one comes in lighter.


----------



## SuperG (Aug 30, 2004)

I got a MD100R a few weeks ago and mine weighed in at 1450g uncut w/o remote lockout. As comparison, my R7 was 1679g with cut steerer and remote lockout. 

Compared to my R7, the Durin handles and rides much better. I'd say night and day difference. Much stiffer than the R7. I really like this fork.


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*MD80Rs seem to ship with cantis*

Mine came with canti as well and weighed 1480gm out of the box, the distributor swapped my legs out and it came to 1446gms.

I've removed the Magura, MD80R and the setting stickers on the fork and it dropped 2gms. At this stage I've left red the lower left leg sticker on.

Have you heard anything about a light, SL version of the Durin? Distributor was say there is a stripped down version with revised internals and no lockout coming. EDIT - Tiffsters posted this http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=409466 1360gm Durin

I hope to mount up my fork this weekend, I need a IS to post mount adaptor for my brakes.


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Durin SL*

From the 2009 catalog the Durin MD100SL lists at 1380gms and the Durin MD80SL at 1350gms.

There's also a Durin Marathon fork 120mm travel with travel adjustment.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

can you post a link to the catalog?

There is someone over at light bikes (German forum) who managed to remove the lockout on his MD80R with a custom machined peice and got rid of the huge shrader valve cap. He got it down to 1380 or something like that. 

Personally I don't care for a lock out on a 80mm fork.


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Sorry, I was emailed the catalog*

it's just over 2Mb pdf. PM me with your email and I'll forward it to you.

You're right, may not need a lockout on an 80mm fork, but I'll try it first. I may check if I can get the spares to removed it from distributor.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

If I understood correctly, the new magura durin race doesn't have lockout. Maybe that's where is the main wheight saving... That black one with v bosses looks great...


----------



## bikeaholics.de (Mar 30, 2006)

Strong Ti said:


> Mine came with canti as well and weighed 1480gm out of the box, the distributor swapped my legs out and it came to 1446gms.
> 
> I've removed the Magura, MD80R and the setting stickers on the fork and it dropped 2gms. At this stage I've left red the lower left leg sticker on.
> 
> ...


I have done a tuning like you told. look at this http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=1857


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

bikeaholics.de

Do you sell the parts and tooling required to do this modification?


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

Batas said:


> If I understood correctly, the new magura durin race doesn't have lockout. Maybe that's where is the main wheight saving... That black one with v bosses looks great...


the steerertube is thiner on 2009 fork, so there is one of the reason for lower weight


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Durin Race is the fork I've posted here*

The Durin SL is the one wiothout lockout and possibly other changes.


----------



## bikeaholics.de (Mar 30, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> bikeaholics.de
> 
> Do you sell the parts and tooling required to do this modification?


Sorry i want sell it cause i am changing my job. I ve done this tuning for a md r100 to and it has now 1385g. The performance is equal to the normal version.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Just got my Magura MD100R today*

In black.Very nice finish.
Weight is 1450gram right out of the box (fork is without remote)


----------



## panplan (Jun 12, 2008)

hello. I don't want to scare you
but:





Some guy in Poland managed to broke his durin this week.
Apparently the rider got stuck in some kind of a rut and his durin sent him flying.
:thumbsup: 
There are rumours on Polish light-bike forum about another broken one...


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

?? that could have been any fork, regardless brand


----------



## eq4ever (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah, but I know the guy and the story. This was just a recreational ride through the mountains, they were riding down a meadow full of grass. Apparently there was a hole of some sort, not a deep one though. He made small OTB and found out that his fork didn't like it too much - it was almost brand new 

I've made plenty of these through the years and have never broken a fork like that.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

okay, hope he get a new one on warrenty


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

yikes. lets hope that was sort of a freak accident and covered by magura.

i'd hate to see this is a lite weight taken too far item. the fox f80 is only a couple of hundred grams more, but its commonly used for dirtjump and 4x racing... i've seen guys full on nose case big double jumps with those. never seen on get broke.


----------

